# Oriental Frill - Satinette FOUND/RESCUED...



## Andreahud (Aug 6, 2006)

I am told that the pigeon I've found is an Oriental Frill - Satinette. I looked up the pictures and that's surely what he is. I called him "Homie" cause I thought he was a homing pigeon. Well anyway, I have an ad starting tomorrow to search for his owner.

Selfishly, I'm hoping no one will come forward to claim him. We've grown attached to him already. (I call him HIM because I do not know what he is). I have him in a too small borrowed cage, but it's adequate until either an owner can be found or we buy a bigger one.

I've checked both his legs..up and down, above and underneath the feathering on his feet and there is no band. However, there appears to be a place, an indentation in the feathers, that may indicate he had a band. Is that possible that he had one and it was taken off? Does this indicate that someone may have just released him because they didn't want him any longer? Why would someone do that? He's beautiful and sweet.

Questions I have and will probably have more if he, officially, becomes ours....How do I handle him. If I put my finger out and coax him, he will get on my hand. Is this how I should always handle him, or should I pick him up, gently? What do they like to eat...foodwise and snackwise? What is this breed capable of doing? How can I figure out if he's been trained to do anything special? (I mean, any generic terms pigeon owners use). How can I tell by looking at him whether he is healthy (he appears to be and if he becomes ours, I will take him to an avian vet). Any precautions for illness or disease...I have 3 children, my youngest (who loves to sit and watch him, watch her) being 6mos old. Any other info that would help me out.

Sorry this is long. Have so much to learn!

Andrea

P.S. If anyone wants to email me, I'd be happy to share a pic of him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congarulation, Andrea, seems like you have a pet bird.
If the band was removed, the owner cannot be found.
Why would anybody release such a sweetie? Well, Satinnettes are show pigeons. I have two of them. If your bird has not the standards to be shown and that can be a tiny little defect in coloring or in the crest, or whatever, some breeders have no interest in keeping them.
Releasing a Sattinnette is a death sentence to them, they are not great flyers and they were never in the wild, this is a breed that was bred only for show, so they don't have any instincts on how to survive.

Satinnetttes make great pet pigeons due to their gentle nature.
If he likes to hop on your hand let him do so, instead of picking him up. Most birds don't like to be picked up anyways.

As for cage, he will need a large cage to be able to stretch his wings and he will need a health check exam, at least a fecal done to make sure he is healthy.

As for feeding you can purchase pigeon mix from any feed store, they should have it.
He will also need grit. You can find that in the pet stores, sometimes. I like the Hi-Cal grit for big birds, my birds love it too.

On the Pet Pigeon section of this forum you will find more info on how to care for your new bird.

Feel free to post any questions you might have.

Also you can attach pics on your message if you scroll down you will see "manage Attachments"

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk

Thank you for rescuing this little darling.

Satinettes DO make excellent pet pigeons as Reti mentioned. I have 5 of them and they are the sweetest little birds. They have such wonderful leg and foot feathering, it reminds me of a Clydesdale horse.

They make great house pets as they don't require the flight space that homing pigeons do, though they should have some freedom to walk about and fly a little.

If you allow the bird to look at himself in a mirror, he will either start talking or stay the same, if he gets noisy and starts doing a little dance, it is most likely a male. If the bird is still young you may not get much of a reaction. Pet pigeon care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Andrea~

Welcome to our wonderful forum. This pieon,Homie, is one lucky bird to cross paths with you.Pigeons make great pets. I have 6 of them including an Indian Fantail, and he is not a very good flier either.I have many nephews and grandkids and they just love them!

We would all love to see a picture of your Homie. If you have problems attaching it here, send it to me, and I will be happy to post it later tonight!


----------



## Andreahud (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thank you*

I couldn't wait any longer to get a new cage because the borrowed one was very tall but only 15 or so inches wide and while it was great as a temp, short-lived shelter...I was afraid he'd hurt himself moving around. We got one that's 2ftx2ft and it's height at it's highest point is about 2.5-3''. 

I'm thinking that if his owner does come forth to claim him, maybe they'll reimburse me for the cage OR, as my 6 & 8yr olds are hoping, we can get our own bird or birds for the cage. LOL

I so appreciate the warm welcome and the advice. I really need the hand holding because I'm not experienced at all with birds. He seems very happy with his new cage and we got the pigeon/dove feed for him and he loves it. Although he seemed content with my makeshift feed of brown rice, sunflower seeds and dried cranberries.  

Other than the mirror suggestion, what other toys, cage stuff do pigeons like? I read some of the advice on the link that one of you were so kind to post and it was quite helpful. Gosh, I'm so excited with this wonderful find yet sad at the prospects that someone let this innocent creature to fend for himself. I'm so very glad that he found me.

I'm sure I'll have many questions in the next days, so I hope that you'll be patient with me. I know there are a lot of posts on here that may contain the answers that I'll be asking but with 3 small children and a new bird, it's quicker for me to type the question than to search for it in the posts and also I'm lazy at times  Now, I'm going to try and attach pics (from when he first arrived), wish me luck!

Thanks again,
Andrea


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Andrea-
What a beauty! I've never seen anything like him. He looks like he's in excellent shape. Good luck with him! 
Keep us posted, too!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful little pidgie & one luck bird s/he is  You've definitely come to the right place lo learn how to care for you visitor or.....maybe new family member Please keep us updated and more pics when you get the chance


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful bird!

PINEY


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling bird you've got there.
S/he has the sweetest face, almost looks like s/he is smiling.
Looks like a very young bird too.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Andreahud, I don't get to hang out around here like I used to but I stop in a few times a day to "see" what's going on. Glad I read this post. That is the most darling bird you've got there. No band, no owner, not anymore anyway. Good luck with this baby. I and all the other "nosy" ones on here probably would like to hear how you came to have this sweetie in the first place. Who ever "let it go" or "put it out" or whatever happened should be ashamed. If you didn't find this sweetie, it would be a dead pigeon by now I'm sure. What a shame. Good luck with it.


----------



## Andreahud (Aug 6, 2006)

*He/she is a beaut!*

Thanks for all the great compliments. Most people would probably feel like the pigeon is lucky, but I think I am luckier to have found him. Injured and lost animals always find me...I've raised a baby mouse into adulthood because for whatever reason, its mother abandoned him. I've had two dogs wonder into my life, one was lost and was with me for over a month until I found its owner. The other, I believe was let off on the side of the road, and he was with me for a week...but he had behavioral problems so I had to give him to the shelter. But a bird? Never had that happen.

A neighbor called me last Wednesday about a "strange bird" that had been on her clothesline and now in my yard. I walked out back and there he was walking across the lawn. At first I wasn't sure what it was, figured it was wild and I just observed him to see if he was ok, sick or injured. He seemed to be neither. I came in and grabbed the first thing that I thought a bird maybe interested in, dried cranberries. I held them in the palm of my hand and said "Wanna treat?" and he flew a few feet to land on my patio table. He was only about a foot away and that's when I realized that he was probably a pet bird. Of course my two oldest girls came barreling out of the house and startled him. He flew up into the rafters of a shed my hubby is building. I then came in and looked around and put sunflower seeds and brown rice in a bowl and a bowl of water. Set it out and he hopped down and ate and drank immediately.

At first, I thought he was some type of pigeon, like a homing pigeon. I didn't know then that there are many types of pigeons, including fancy varieties. So I named him "Homie" LOL I also didn't rush to find an owner because I figured maybe he was in need of food and water or had been scared off by a hawk or something...and perhaps he would leave and go home. 

I kept checking on him and on Friday when he was still here I thought I'd run a FOUND ad but I was going away for the weekend and I wouldn't be here to answer calls. Came home Sunday and went to a neighbor who has some parakeets to see about an extra cage. She had one and I got it home. Hubby and I waited until the sun went down, went into the shed and just picked him up. I was pleasantly surprised that he didn't panic or try to get away. And now he's in his new cage and happy and healthy (or so he/she seems and I hope). 

In the meantime, I learned from a guy at NPA that my bird was a Satinette and if I got band info to let him know. Well, he/she doesn't have a band which I think makes us both...the bird and me, luckier yet. I do have an ad running starting today...I pray no one answers. 

Now, questions...the sound the the pigeon makes, sounds like a normal pigeon sound but does it mean anything? He's done it every so often and he's usually up on the perch looking right at me. I'm hoping its a sign that he's happy. Also, the vet that I always uses, has Dogs - Cats - Birds - Exotics listed on his sign, do you think this means he would see my pigeon or does it refer to parakeets, etc? 

Thanks!
Andrea


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andrea, welcome to the forum. I can see why it was love at first sight when Homie found you. He is so pretty and sweet looking. You will enjoy this little fellow tremendously because any type of pigeon is a treat  .

Sounds like you're doing all the right things. I definitely wouldn't let him outside because he simply couldn't make it on his own for very long. He will enjoy a bath from time to time and things like chopped kale and grit with oyster shell for calcium. I don't know about the cranberries tho - someone else may know about giving them to birds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*WOW*...that is one of the most beautiful pigeons I have ever seen! It is just adorable and yes, it does look content! 

Maybe you can get an automotive type clip on vanity mirror and clip inside the cage. If it reacts (and you will know it...then it is most likely a "he").
My boy's flare up, and loose their minds...become very vocal at their reflection. 

I don't know about cranberries either? Phil from Las Vegas or someone else might know. Maybe you should stop til we find out for sure?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Andreahud said:


> Thanks for all the great compliments. Most people would probably feel like the pigeon is lucky, but I think I am luckier to have found him. Injured and lost animals always find me...I've raised a baby mouse into adulthood because for whatever reason, its mother abandoned him. I've had two dogs wonder into my life, one was lost and was with me for over a month until I found its owner. The other, I believe was let off on the side of the road, and he was with me for a week...but he had behavioral problems so I had to give him to the shelter. But a bird? Never had that happen.
> 
> A neighbor called me last Wednesday about a "strange bird" that had been on her clothesline and now in my yard. I walked out back and there he was walking across the lawn. At first I wasn't sure what it was, figured it was wild and I just observed him to see if he was ok, sick or injured. He seemed to be neither. I came in and grabbed the first thing that I thought a bird maybe interested in, dried cranberries. I held them in the palm of my hand and said "Wanna treat?" and he flew a few feet to land on my patio table. He was only about a foot away and that's when I realized that he was probably a pet bird. Of course my two oldest girls came barreling out of the house and startled him. He flew up into the rafters of a shed my hubby is building. I then came in and looked around and put sunflower seeds and brown rice in a bowl and a bowl of water. Set it out and he hopped down and ate and drank immediately.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to tell the story. I saw where you visited our web site. I really have to look at "Homie" every time I come to this thread. That is such a sweet bird. I just want to squeeze him (just a wee bit) LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Victor said:



WOW...that is one of the most beautiful pigeons I have ever seen! It is just adorable and yes, it does look content!

Click to expand...

*


Victor said:


> Victor, you took the words right out of my computer!!! That is EXACTLY what I was going to say!
> 
> And, I will! WOW! That is one of the most beautiful pigeons I have EVER seen!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreahud (Aug 6, 2006)

*Questions*

OK, so I think I've established that "Homie" is a girl. I put a mirror in her cage and she really didn't seem to care. She looked at herself, but no reaction. A cranky girl, too!

I had been putting my hand to her and saying "Step up" and with me pushing up gently on her chest and back against her legs, she would get on my hand. She would do this for my daughters, as well. Last night, I did this and she flung her wing at me, and pecks at my hand...and makes that sound like "hmmmmmm, hmmmm, hmmmm". 

Is this normal behavior? Is she able to hurt us with the pecking? My daughters are now scared of her because they are afraid she will break their skin. I don't think she will. She isn't overly aggressive or anything. She sometimes stands at the door of the cage and makes this noise and I'm thinking she may just want to get out. I don't have a problem with her wanting to get out, however, I have cathedral ceilings and I don't want her to fly up and get somewhere, like my ceiling fan, where I can't get her. Any suggestions...would she just walk around? Would she mess with electrical cords, like try and put her mouth on them? Would she be happy if I just put her on the top of the cage, if she'll let me get her?

Also, the concern about the dried cranberries is unnecessary because I only tried to coerce her with them, but she never ate them. Just the brown rice and seeds I gave her.

Thanks for all the help.

Andrea

P.S. Posting newer pics


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andrea, she is just being a little cranky but will not hurt you or your children. Just don't let her get near the face in case she accidently pecks at an eye.

The cage is beautiful and it looks like she has plenty of room. One suggestion is to place a perch directly in front of the seed and water bowls so she can get to them a little easier. As a matter of fact, we actually eliminated the cage containers and put the food and water bowls on the floor of our cages. We use crockery for both food and water.

She is a beautiful bird.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

What an adorable looking bird. I'm amazed, daily, by the large variety of pigeons, the only guys I have ever seen are Feral, Wood and of course the Collard Dove.

Michelle.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's adorable, Andrea, and I'm so glad you found her. She would probably enjoy a little supervised exercise time. Pigeons won't chew chords or get into things the way parrot-family birds do, but they can still get into trouble by getting down behind a piece of furniture, etc. So best if you let her out while you are there. 

Diet-wise, a good quality pigeon mix would be best. You might be able to find dove mix at your local pet store. She will also need grit especially formulated for pigeons. If you can't find a feed store in your area for pigeon supplies, you can buy on-line from the various pigeon supply houses. Here are two:

Foy’s Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Global Pigeon Supply: http://globalpigeon.com/

The pecking and wing-boxing are normal. Now that she's feeling a little more comfortable she wants to make sure you respect her personal space. Pigeon pecks can pinch a little but they don't really hurt, especially from little beaks like hers. Enjoy your new pet!


----------

